# Fixing a draft / fireplace doghouse/kickout



## jklingel

Your electrical boxes don't look like they are made for air sealing (I don't see any lip on them to goo or gasket; is there one?) so maybe no attention was given to air sealing. All exterior walls should be insulated to code; R value depends on your area, but since I see snow it looks like you need R19 or more. Too, the insulation needs to be installed meticulously, esp w/ all those odd widths you have there. Were your corners insulated? Sometimes those get skipped because it is hard to get into them, and folks don't sometimes insulate them before they are built. Is there any foam on the exterior? Was seal sealer of some kind (gaskets and/or goo) installed under the bottom wall plates, etc? As for a vapor barrier, you likely don't need/want one. You should, however, have good air sealing somehow. Ask your builder what was done in that regard. You also have a God-awful lot of wood in places, which displaces any insulation. Drafts in new homes are inexcusable. Sorry if I can't answer any questions, but maybe you have more questions for the builder now. Good luck.


----------



## Windows on Wash

At least they didn't use a vented soffit on that overhang like they normally do. :no:

Caulk and seal all the exterior joints in the siding, fascia, rake, and soffit connection.

Drop the floor of the box and plan on getting up inside that chase.

Spray foam and seal all the boxes between the drywall and the living space.

Use intumescent sealant between the flue and the exterior wall.

Spray foam and seal all the connections to the home but keep the spray foam away from the flue and the back of the insert.

Back the whole area with Roxul and insulate the entire thing.

Seal up the floor and put the box back up.


----------



## Gary in WA

The siding should already be caulked, don't caulk any siding laps. The cavity ceiling should have been fire-blocked *behind* the horizontal frame making the ceiling in there. And caulked to stop air from entering at the roof soffits and mitigating down the exterior walls, fiberglass insulation will not stop air movement. The wall cavities above the floor level on the exterior walls of rooms above should have been sealed from the soffit vents. The shed roof should have been air-sealed from the house/any other areas, to vent at the side-*wall/shed roof *joint: http://www.dciproducts.com/html/smartvent.htm This would form it's own little attic, air-sealed from all else, even framing below the roof, and especially that joint of shed/house. I see (in the picture) there is *no *fire-blocking (required per code) behind the sides of the ceiling framing to stop any fire from below of reaching the shed attic/your wall cavities next to bathroom above.

It's already done.......... wrong.

Gary


----------

